# candida antigen



## marina@medibright.com (Jun 12, 2009)

My dermatologist is using candida antigen for wart destruction.Previously, I used code 17110 for destruction of warts. I think that i should billed cpt code 11900 with add on j3490.


----------



## cisaac (Jul 23, 2009)

*J3490*

Can you bill J3490 when candida is not a drug? It also isn't FDA approved....I was leaning toward the wart destruction code 17110 because it states by any method.


----------



## halljx2 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Candida*

Candida injections need be reported with 11900 and J3490.


----------

